# Would this cattle guard work for sheep



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I have access to this cattle guard, would have to move it and clean out...I have read conflicting opinions, and the sheep in the UK that learned to roll across, seems very rare......This one is 6.5" wide (14' across). Also, on a related note, do you think it would handle a concrete truck, and or sheetrock/lumber truck once or twice, not everyday...(it's 30 years old)? Thanks


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know much about cattle guards but I think a sheep could easily break a leg in those holes. I could see mine running from a predator and taking the chance on the guard. I don't think it would handle a concrete truck.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Is that concrete? I have one that looks like that, it is made of concrete. It has been in place for 8 or 9 years now. I haven't had a concrete truck go over it but the propane truck goes over it and I have had a semi truck loaded wit 38 round bales of hay go over it. As long as they go slow it will handle it. 

I have goats, cows and horses so no experience with sheep and cattle guards. My cows and horses will jump it if they decide they need on the other side back enough. This crossing is at the end of my property and my goats never go down there. I have no doubt they would tiptoe right across it.


----------



## GlobalNomad (May 5, 2013)

I have a cattle guard at the top of my lane which had filled with gravel and sand over the years. I cleaned it out recently to help stop my lane from eroding, and with a hope it might keep the sheep from wandering out on the road. It has helped with the erosion, and may have helped some with the sheep, although I did watch several ewes and lambs stroll over and back one day, so I know they can cross it. They don't seem inclined to go on the road as often as they did when it was covered.


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks all, I actually found a youtube video of a sheep jumping across one about this size and also one where the sheep steps carefully in between the grates. Think I will go a different route.


----------

